# Porqué se llaman Blackberry ?



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

*¿Por qué la BlackBerry se llama así?*​




*Le pusieron así porque cuando había esclavitud en los Estados Unidos, a los esclavos nuevos se les ataba una bola negra de hierro muy irregular y cacariza, vamos, no era una bola perfecta, con una cadena y un grillete al pie, para que no escaparan corriendo de los campos de algodón. Los Amos, para usar un eufemismo (palabra políticamente mas correcta que suena más bonito), le llamaban "BlackBerry" (cereza negra) porque se asemejaba a dicha fruta. Ese era el símbolo antiguo esclavitud que decía que estaría forzado a dejar su vida hasta perecer sin poder escapar en esos campos de siembra. *

*En los tiempos modernos, a los nuevos empleados no se les puede amarrar una bola de hierro para que no escapen, en cambio, se les da un "BlackBerry" y quedan inalámbricamente atados con ese grillete, que al igual que los esclavos, no pueden dejar de lado y que los tiene atados al trabajo todo el tiempo. Es el símbolo moderno de la esclavitud.*

*Yo tengo uno, al igual que todos los demás gerentes y directores y basta ver como están pegados a la dichosa maquinita todo el tiempo, como adicción; en el baño, en el a**u**to, en el cine, en la cena, al dormirse y no hay forma de escapar cuando llama el jefe o cuando te mandan correos.No hay manera de decir que no te llegó o que no escuchaste porque este teléfono chismoso te avisa si llamaron y no contestaste, si tienes mensajes por leer, si los leíste y si los demás abrieron tus correos, te marca citas, horarios, te despierta, se apaga solo, se prende solo, y te permite estar idiotizado horas en la internet, mientras tu esposa, esposo, novia o novio y tus hijos y familia te reclaman porque no les pones atención. Y ahí los ves, modernos ejecutivos que se sienten muy importantes porque "el jefe" les dio su BlackBerry" para que no escapen de los campos de trabajo.*

*Podrían haber pensado un nombre mejor, ¿no te parece?*


----------



## angel36 (May 15, 2011)

no sabia.......mira vos.

Eso de los nuevos símbolos de esclavitud....si lo miras desde la perspectiva del autor, tiene sentido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

Obvio , tengo amigos/as que la empresa le da un celular y entonces por cualquier problemilla los llaman Sábados y Domingos y hasta les dicen , vení , date una vueltita así lo solucionamos , y no cobran "full time" , además tampoco pueden decirle estoy en una casa quinta comiendo un asado , ya que por el GPS te tienen localizado.

¡ Y que ni se les ocurra apagar el celulas los fines de semana !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Obvio , tengo amigos/as que la empresa le da un celular y entonces por cualquier problemilla los llaman Sábados y Domingos y hasta les dicen , vení , date una vueltita así lo solucionamos , y no cobran "full time" , además tampoco pueden decirle estoy en una casa quinta comiendo un asado , ya que por el GPS te tienen localizado.
> 
> *¡ Y que ni se les ocurra apagar el celulas los fines de semana !*



Ahhhh!!! ¿Como no?
Agarra y el Lunes vas con una Maza al trabajo con cara de malo. ¡A ver quien me quiere decir algo!
El Jefe: Pasa majo, Pasa! 

PS: No se garantiza éxito contundente en todos los casos. Depende del estado de ánimo del jefe (Más o menos como cuando la suegra se queda el finde en casa)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> (Más o menos como cuando la suegra se queda el finde en casa)


 

Prefiero al Blackberry encadenado al tobillo


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2011)

Grilletes???  mejor me quedo con mi viejita Palm Centro....  no es la misma marca...


----------



## Tavo (May 15, 2011)

de dónde sacaste esto dosme?? Tengo el mismo texto editado como Nota en mi Fakebook. 

Saludos!
PS: Te anticipo el futuro cercano: Ahora viene Cacho a decir que esto es una fábula, y que para el no es cierto...


----------



## angel36 (May 15, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> de dónde sacaste esto dosme?? Tengo el mismo texto editado como Nota en mi Fakebook.
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Te anticipo el futuro cercano: Ahora viene Cacho a decir que esto es una fábula, y que para el no es cierto...





si si y te va pedir la fuente o que te retractes.......jajajjajajaja


----------



## sjuan (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (May 16, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AT6aJ7Vthc



Muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AT6aJ7Vthc


 

Excelente


----------



## lubeck (May 16, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AT6aJ7Vthc


 
Si.... muy bueno.. se me enchino la piel... 

Saludos...


----------



## djwash (May 16, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AT6aJ7Vthc



Muy bueno...

Les cuento que yo tengo un Iphone 3GS, lo uso principalmente para escuchar musica, saber donde estoy parado por el GPS ya que soy muy despistado, y para configurar redes mediante WiFi.
Al tiempo que adquiri este "maravilloso e incomodo" aparato, un amigo se compro un BlackBerry, y a la vista de toooodas las herramientas vinculadas al trabajo y demas, aun no veo la razon de porque se compro *ese* telefono, el uso que le da el es:

1: Para llamar a la novia.
2: Para atender llamadas de la novia.
3: Para que la novia entre al Feisbuk con el telefono.
4: Para cuando le llamamos nos atiende y nos dice que esta ocupado con la novia.
5: Idem al anterior pero no nos atiende porque esta ocupado con la novia.

A veces uno esta atado a un "BlackBerry", y no es precisamente un telefono.
En la Argentina se le llama ser gobernado, o boludo segun el caso...


----------



## angel36 (May 16, 2011)

jajjajaj........ buenísimo.......djwash


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

muy lindo y contundente video.
yo tengo un nokia 1100 y un 3220 .
y me localizan con el GPS (*G*ritame *P*orque no *S*uena ) ya que a veces no escucho el timbre .

*los chiches que necesito son:*
la linternita del nokia 1100 me salva seguido.
grabador de voz para notas, muy bueno .
y la camarita de fotos, con 1/ 2 Mpixel me sobra para fotos de trabajos .

lo demas es al pepe, si estoy en la calle la comodidad de meterme en un ciber es buenisimo, tener teclado grande, alguna vez agarre uno de esos que mencionan ustedes , los que tienen toda al botonera es para jovenes, yo no veo un pomo .
y los de pantalla tactil son mejor, pero tienen mil cosas al cuete.

sabes 2M que si, eso que pusiste al principio de todo .......sera un sarcasmo de nuestros amos ?? que se burlan encima??
un par de veces hasta pense que la misma TV es para tenernos atados .


lo del trabajo......es comprensible, se que esta mal , pero imaginate que sos joven, hace 5 años estas trabajando con un sueldo de 2800 $ y ves que tu futuro sera de 2800 $ al mes .........y te ofrecen algo de 4300 o 5 000 $ .es una oportunidad.
y uno que estudio quiere crecer, no solo es la oportunidad sino que te juegan en el sentimiento de sentirte util.

es dificil encontrar el equilibrio, no todo el mundo tiene *la posibilidad de ELEGIR.*

hoy escuche a una gente en la calle , hablaban de futbol , no se quienes jugaron hoy o ayer, y uno decia al otro :
"no estaban motivados, " jugaron sin ganas.
seguro son jugadores que ganan mas de 200 000 $ por año, o sea unos 20 mil por mes.......o muchisimo mas.
y pense:
yo como DT los hecho a la mierda y que vayan a trabajar por 3 lucas al mes un tiempito..vas a ver como cuando vuelvan van a jugar "motivados" y van a cuidar mas su trabajo acomodado.

en fin, es un juego de oferta y demanda , y como dije , no todo el mundo puede elejir:
decir que dejan ese trabajo explotador y se toman un año sabatico en la casa de la playa a meditar (como en las peliculas yanquis )  .


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 16, 2011)

fernandob, se nota que no sos seguidor del futbol (sin animo de ofender para nada, es respetable), ayer domingo se jugo superclasico boca-river, lastima que bueno, salimos perdiendo 2 - 0.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

no.......fulbo no......trabajo y solo me distraigo mirando escotes y calzas.

no a veinte tipos transpirados cooriendo tras una pelota...
pero decime la verdad.....con la guita que ganan.........pueden decir que no estan motivados ?? 
tienen que darle gracias a el destino de donde estan parados, muchos de ellos no estudiaron nada .


----------



## Tavo (May 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no.......fulbo no......trabajo *y solo me distraigo mirando escotes y calzas.*


Whaaaaaaaaaaats?


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 16, 2011)

Bueno.... supongo que ahora que comienza tinelli vas a estar toda la noche mirando la tele, si es lo unico que pasa el. Y segundo no seamos asi de racistas que ahora esta permitido el matrimonio gay, si quiero ver 20 tipos traspirados, con toda la camiseta sudada, sexis, tendria que estar viendo futbol de otro pais jaja! aca ni siquiera corren, son todos gordos sino miralo al ogro fabiani.

Saludos


----------



## ORUZ (May 16, 2011)

interesante información, ya mirare distinto a mi   BlackBerry


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

no, a tinelli no lo veo nunca, jamas, tengo que pasear por la calle y me distraigo.
pero tinelli , va contra mis principios, es de lo peorcito que hay.
aunque me entere que van a aaparecer las mejores minas desnudas bailando o haciendo no se que .

tinelli no , es una verguenza .
solo le falta vender droga o fomentarla por TV .

o dedicarse a la politica, que ya es un fayuto de excelencia.



Tavo dijo:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaats?


 
a vecs la diferencia idiomatica nos contfunde, por eso aca te pongo lo que a mi entender son calzas y escotes.(fig. 1 )



y voy a preferir esto : ?? 

.....................




aca esta, me costo conseguirlo, por que lo tenia en power point y eso aca no lo puedo poner.
el dia que me presenten a este equipo de futbol baloncesto, o lo que sea yo lo sigo.
mientras el futbol sea lo que es  ( que no discuto que son CAPOS jugando, a vecs veo jugadas en youtube que son fantasticas ........pero, claro........si estan todo el dia con eso y encima les pagan fortuna) .

como decia, el dia que me digan que se juega asi , y que el ambiente es asi:
YO ME VOY A TODOS LOS PARTIDOS !!!!!!
y llevo a mi familia.

ya soy grande, y algo que aprendi es a CAGARME en todas las obligaciones que pueda, no necesito mostrarme como hombre : se que lo soy.
no necesito aparentar que me gusta algo que no me atrae.
no me junto con quienes no me sienta bien.
no voy a lugares por obligacion.


aca el equipo que si seguiria.......( jueguen bien o no ):


En el transcurso de una cena de una obra de caridad, el padre de un niño minusválido pronunció un discurso inolvidable…
Es este:
Decimos que Dios hace todo con perfección …
¿ Dónde está la perfección en Shay, mi hijo?
Mi hijo no puede comprender las cosas como otros niños. Mi hijo no puede recordar como otros niños …
¿ Dónde está pues la perfección de Dios?
Creo que creando a un niño retrasado como mi hijo, la perfección que busca Dios es:
¿Cómo reaccionamos con este niño? …
He aquí una pequeña anécdota para ilustrar mis declaraciones.

Un día estabamos viendo a un grupo de jóvenes jugando beisbol. En eso Shay me dijo: ” ¿ Piensas que me dejarían jugar? “.
Sabía que Shay no era la clase de compañero de equipo que los chicos buscan normalmente, pero esperaba a pesar de todo que se le permitiera jugar.
Pedí pues a uno de los jugadores de campo si podían dejar que Shay participara.
El jugador reflexiona algunos instantes y dice:
“Perdemos por seis carreras y estamos en la octava entrada, creo que puede formar parte del equipo y tener la oportunidad de batear en la novena entrada. ”
Shay lanzó un suspiro enorme.
Le dijimos a Shay que se pusiera su guante y que tomara posición.
Al final de la octava, el equipo de Shay anotó pero todavía había una diferencia de tres carreras. ¡Hacia el final de la novena entrada, el equipo de Shay anota otra carrera!
El equipo tiene ahora dos carreras de diferencia y todavía una posibilidad de llevarse el partido …
Cosa asombrosa, le dan el bate.
Todos saben que es casi imposible ganar porque Shay no sabe ni cómo coger el bate, ni cómo golpear una pelota.
Cuando Shay se colocó sobre la zona de recepción, el lanzador se acerca algunos pasos y lanza la pelota bastante despacio para que Shay pueda por lo menos tocarla con el bate.
Shay batea torpemente el primer lanzamiento, sin éxito. Uno de sus compañeros de equipo viene en su ayuda y los dos agarran el bate, esperando el próximo lanzamiento.
El lanzador se acerca un poco más y muy despacio le echa la pelota a Shay.
Con su compañero de equipo, Shay golpea la pelota que rueda hacia el lanzador que la recoge.
Habría podido fácilmente lanzarla a la primera base, eliminar de cualquier manera a Shay y haber acabado el juego.
Pero en vez de eso, el pitcher lanza la pelota muy alta en el campo, lejos de la primera base.
Todos ellos se echan a gritar:
” ¡ Corre a la primera base, Shay!
¡ Corre a la primera base! ”
Jamás habría tenido la oportunidad de correr a la primera base.
Shay galopa a lo largo de la línea de fondo, totalmente asombrado. Cuando logra la primera base, el receptor de la derecha tiene entre manos la pelota; podría fácilmente lanzarla a la segunda base, lo que eliminaría a Shay que no deja de correr. Pero lanza la pelota arriba hacia la tercera base y todos gritan:
” ¡ Corre a la segunda! ¡ Corre a la segunda ! ”
Los corredores delante de Shay se acercan a la segunda base, el adversario se dirige hacia la tercera base y exclama:
” ¡ Corre a la tercera! ”
Cuando Shay pasa por la tercera, los jóvenes de ambos equipos le siguen exclamando:
” ¡ Haz todo el circuito, Shay ! ”
Shay completa el circuito, alcanza la zona de recepción y los jugadores le levantan sobre sus hombros.
¡ Shay es un héroe !
Acaba de hacer una gran carrera y de ganar el partido para el equipo.
———–
Todo ese día estuvo su padre con lágrimas en los ojos.
” Estos 18 chicos alcanzaron su propio nivel de la perfección de Dios. ”
La paradoja de hoy es que:
- tenemos la paciencia de construir grandes edificios
pero no la paciencia suficiente para controlar su cólera.
tenemos caminos anchos,
pero puntos de vista estrechos …
- gastamos más,
pero poseemos menos …
-habitamos casas más grandes,
pero las familias son más pequeñas …
-gozamos de más comodidades,
pero no tenemos tiempo libre …
-acumulamos más diplomas,
pero damos prueba de menos lógica, menos discernimiento …
- multiplicamos los activos,
pero disminuimos sus valores …
la ciencia permite vivir más tiempo,
pero priorizamos la cantidad sobre la calidad,
y para muchos de nosotros, la vida resulta
triste y monótona …
hicimos el viaje ida y vuelta hacia la luna, pero
tenemos la dificultad en atravesar la calle para presentarse a su vecino


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Tavo (May 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...


 ...


----------



## lubeck (May 16, 2011)

La neta se me hizo un nudo en la garganta y se me salieron las lagrimas....(con la anecdota o historia o lo que sea..) y eso que soy bien macho 


Tacato... que significa eso?


----------



## el indio (May 16, 2011)

Exelente broche para agregar a las blackberrys que los que dirijen el mundo nos ponen haciendonos creer que eso es lo que vale, distracciones varias que nos hacen desconectarnos para..., ir conectados,(fantastico el video), al mismo le podemos sumar segun gustos que nos supieron alimentar( diversos progamas de tv, de computadora, de internet, de futbol, de automovilismo, deportes varios, ect, cosas que dejan fortunas a los que lo hacen porque los que miran pagan sus sueldos, si todos miraramos para el lado de la anecdota relatada, me gustaria ver de que viven esos que hoy ganan millones


----------



## SKYFALL (May 16, 2011)

A veces nos quejamos de más, muchas veces sin sentido aparente sin darnos cuenta de lo afortunados que somos de estar tal cual como lo estamos en este momento.


----------



## Selkir (May 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> En el transcurso de una cena de una obra de caridad, el padre de un niño minusválido pronunció un discurso inolvidable…
> Es este:
> Decimos que Dios hace todo con perfección …
> ¿ Dónde está la perfección en Shay, mi hijo?
> ...



Sin palabras.


Y sobre la Blackberry: no tenía ni idea de su significado, pero la verdad que no se porque nunca me han gustado, y ahora me alegro mucho de no tener una jeje


----------



## alexis nunhez (May 20, 2011)

jaja naa q ver su significado


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2011)

Ayer estaba viendo videos en youtube y vi unos gracioso... me acorde que se habia hablado de fut por aca pero no me acordaba donde... por suerte me llego un mensaje... 

van...


----------

